# Halloween Tattoo Pictures



## Big Howlin

Well as some of you know Im getting a Halloween tattoo on October 31st this year. So I wanted to see what you guys have seen accross the web.
Post pictures of Halloween related tattoos if you have some!
*Heres one I found along my searchings:









*


----------



## Big Howlin

_*Oh and another, I like this one a lot for a girl.*_


----------



## slightlymad

I like them both but to big for me


----------



## bodybagged

Hey Cheetah, check out this site. They specialize in scary tattoos. Some of them are really awesome!!!!!!!!
www.gravesights.org/scarytatts.htm


----------



## otherworldly

I love that pumpkin one! What a great idea, the Halloween tat, I need to go and look at that site bodybagged posted!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this your favorite Bagged?


----------



## bodybagged

Yeah, I'm likin that one! If I was to get a tatoo of a hearse, it would have to be of 'Lost Souls'. Or maybe 'Cracker' AFTER she gets her new paint job.


----------



## Sinister

You think that's cool? Check this out: http://www.transcendtattoo.com/Tattoos/Horror_tattoos/tattoos_7460.html


----------



## bodybagged

WOW!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!! That one must have taken a long time to do! There is soo much detail and color! WOW!!!!


----------



## slimy

My camera is on the fritz or I would have posted pics. My wife and I just got matching Jack o lanterns. I'll get a disposible camera and post it. They turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Spooklights

The twin Jack-O-Lanterns sound like a neat idea. If only I was a little braver.....and a LOT younger.


----------



## IshWitch

Yeah, I feel the same way. I'd love a tattoo, but feel I'm way too old!
But I'd love to have a Halloween one, what a cool idea! I never even considered that before.


----------



## slimy

Got the camera working. Sorry about the hairy legs!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Spooklights said:


> The twin Jack-O-Lanterns sound like a neat idea. If only I was a little braver.....and a LOT younger.


I got the first tat at 34


----------



## Zombie-F

Spooklights said:


> The twin Jack-O-Lanterns sound like a neat idea. If only I was a little braver.....and a LOT younger.


My mom got a tattoo when she was 45. Don't let age hold you back.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got mine at 34...


----------



## MrsMyers666

I think if you really want one you should get one, but make sure it's one you're gonna love.


----------



## Fangs

Loving the pics of Halloween Tatts! Fangs for the pics of yours slimy! Mrs. Meyers666 is that yours? 

Didn't get this one for Halloween but its Halloweenish LOL


----------



## MrsMyers666

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Loving the pics of Halloween Tatts! Fangs for the pics of yours slimy! Mrs. Meyers666 is that yours?
> 
> Didn't get this one for Halloween but its Halloweenish LOL




Yup that is mine I designed myself, on my left ankle (outside part of the ankle). It'll be a year old this month. All I know is if I get another tattoo, I'm sticking with a Halloween theme, it's something I will always love.

DFBL, I really like your tattoo. If you didn't get it for Halloween may I ask what the meaning behind it is?

slimy, I really like yours, may have to get a detailed pumpkin like yours.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fangs! That is cool! My tat is also halloweenish.


----------



## Fangs

Fangs Haunt! Yours is sveet, and IMHO, i think it fits you! LOL :>

Fangs MrsMeyers, I really like yours too :> Of course you can ask, that pic doesn't do it justice though. I got my 1st tatt at 16 and the _then_ boyfriend said i couldn't get any more ROFLMAO After 2 more years with said jerk, we broke up and i wanted something huge. So i went with something i absolutely *LOVE*. Hes 13 years old now, and im so glad that i did it. A word of warning to anyone who hasn't gotten one yet, *Tattoos are ADDICTIVE*, but is that such a bad thing really? LOL :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey! I just got my computer back from repairs and I'm connected to the internet again, so watch out! :-D

Here's some tattoo pics I think are awesome!


----------



## Lilly

Nice tats ..all
especially like your gargoyle Hauntiholik
yeah don't let age stop ya for anything.
This wasn't for halloween ..but my birthday, it has a skull though so i guess it fits the catagory
I got this one when i was 47 ......my first also.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Thought I would update this with a few tatts Ive found over the past months I really like.  Let me know what you think.
Oh and the first one is mine. Ink might look a little fresh in this one cause it was taken when it was touched up. I just got it last October:*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Was it Vlad who was nutty over Poe?

Very sweet tattos- especially the one in the middle. I get a little envious of people who can have them. Inmy job as an actor, there's no way I could.


----------



## Lilly

Looks Good on Cheetah...blade looks very good, nice color on the whole thing.

I really love the skelly on the punkins though.!!!


----------



## Lilly

Sickie ...that haunted house one is cool.. 
I'd like a back one also but not that huge ouch.


----------



## slimy

Did he use the knife to carve the pumpkin, then decide half way to stab it?

Great tats by the way.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Heheh
it's a traditional Dagger. I like traditional tattoos over modern. But, I wanted a halloween tattoo. So I took the dagger and modified it, drew out my halloween version and got the guy to ink it. Normally, you will see a dagger going through a rose.*


----------



## buggybuilder

Heres mine..........



















Not really "Halloween" but somewhat scary.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey man - both are cool, but I dig the Crimson Ghost/Misfits tat


----------



## Lilly

wow buggy love the eyes in your reaper tat .... I Like It!!!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I don't have any tats, I wanted a small lizard or frog by my ankle, but I'm to chicken to do it.  LOL Now I want a Halloween tat.... I like them all, but my fav is the skeleton sitting on the pumkin, maybe I could get one of those by my ankle...NAH... still to chicken...maybe someday...LOL


----------



## Big Howlin

*heheh, it doesnt hurt.

....much.*


----------



## ~Morganna~

I have a tattoo of a creature from the movie Nightbreed...does that count as halloween related?


----------



## Big Howlin

*yeah of course lets see!*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

show us baby...show us alllllll


----------



## buggybuilder

johnnythunder said:


> Hey man - both are cool, but I dig the Crimson Ghost/Misfits tat


Thanks guys, Most dont know about the Crimson Ghost/ Misfits........way cool.


----------



## Fangs

Sweet pics boils and ghouls!!!! :devil: Keep 'em comin' please! :> 

BTW buggybuilder---your Crimson Ghost/Misfits tatt is sveeet!


----------



## scareme

Several years ago we had a disaster strike the home town. (Hell, we've had alot of disasters strike the old town, pick one). I was working at the morge, and some people were identified by their tattoos. A week later my friend and I drove to Dallas to get tattoos (couldn't get them in OK at the time). I got a cresent moon and star on my shoulder. I guess I still think of my tattoo as identification. I still feel weird talking about it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

interesting use of a tattoo. Puts another spin on it. How does one get to work in a morgue?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I was going to go to school to become a mortician. But I found out I was pregnant and they told me it wasn't a good idea because I wouldn't be able to move a body by myself, which they told me was a requirment..anyway I haven't made it back yet...
SORRY,that has nothing to do with tattoos..lol


----------



## Big Howlin

*I too was working as a funeral director but had to stop because of my drivers license. (didn't have one at the time)*


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu and I just got our Halloween tats finally.

Mine









Kouma's


----------



## slimy

Well hello Miss Thunder. 

Tats look great. Who picked out the purple in KJ's?!?!??


----------



## TearyThunder

Well hello Slimy!

I designed the tats last year just before I moved out here. It's just a purple straight out of the bottle. We just got them Thursday so we're not healed yet and the final color isn't quite exact. However here is the original design:


----------



## Samhain

My tattoo's are a little tiny and weedy but I love them. I wouldn't say they were overly halloween-ish but still, while we're sharing
Chester my dragon:








And the other one, on my left wrist:








Had both of those done when I was 16 or 17 I think. I need more but the other half moans whenever I mention it. Prude...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great tats TT and KJ!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Samhein - I like the dragon. Very cool.

I've got a new Halloween tat design and I need to find a new artist. It's a sinister pumpkin.


----------



## slightlymad

Love the his and her tats


----------



## scareme

Love your tattoos. Great design Teary.


----------



## UmbrellaPrjct_T002-Tyrant

They are all very nice!
Though I'm opposed to tattoos pretty much in general, I've seen some pretty cool ones.
I just don't like the idea of being an 80 year old with a tattoo on their arm of the Grim Reaper. For now I'll stick with the temporary tattos that come off in the shower. ;D


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm going to go get a quote on my new design today.


----------



## noahbody

This my Halloween tat I had done a couple of years ago.


















Man, I really need to get more ink.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'm so jazzed! Monday is ink day!


----------



## Fangs

LOVIN' the tatts!!!!! :devil:

Haunti----I cannot wait to see it on ya!!!! BTW---where ya gonna put it? :devil:  wink wink


----------



## skeletonowl

i'm planning all my tats now haha


----------



## TearyThunder

Thanks guys, I love mine! I love Kouma's too but I don't think he's as enthusiastic as I am about them. I can't wait to see everyone else's that has ink or is getting inked!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey TT - 
I'm pretty impressed with the white on your tats. Is that a color that will stay true with time?


----------



## Hauntiholik

*FRESH tat*


----------



## turtle2778

Nice...That one is way cool. I love it.


----------



## slimy

Very nice, Haunti.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks T & slimy.


----------



## The Haunter

sweet


----------



## Wildomar

Very Nice Haunti. I like!


----------



## Death's Door

It's a good design Haunti. How big is it approximately?


----------



## skeletonowl

haunti are you getting something else to go with that? Just wondering looks cool


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Haunter, Wildomar, DW & skeletonowl!



Da Weiner said:


> It's a good design Haunti. How big is it approximately?


It's 2.5"x3"



skeletonowl said:


> haunti are you getting something else to go with that?l


I wasn't planning on it. For now, my 2 tats are enough and they were each drawn by a friend so they are unique.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome Haunt!


----------



## Fangs

Haunti----It Looks good on ya! :devil: wink wink  The tatt is sweet! :>


----------



## slimy

Does this one count as a Halloween tat?

It's my wife's second tattoo, and I think her talent is developing nicely. She hasn't learned shading or coloring yet, but I like the outline so far.










How 'bout some encouragement, people.


----------



## slimy

....on a side note.... just looking at the pics, DAMN my legs are hairy.


----------



## Wildomar

Your wife's Talent is very appearant!

Your legs are down right scary!


----------



## IshWitch

When you said her 2nd tat, I thought you meant on her and then I saw those legs, LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

SHe just connectd the stubble dots, right?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hauntiholik said:


> Hey TT -
> I'm pretty impressed with the white on your tats. Is that a color that will stay true with time?


As far as I it is supposed to turn more of an off white as it ages but will be a white. I don't know for sure if it will stay on me though. I have white in other tats that didn't last long at all.

Oh and BTW I love the new tat


----------



## scare-m

Halloween Tat picture by scare-m - Photobucket

Here's a part of my Halloween sleeve.(tough to get a pic of your inner arm)


----------



## Beth

Bwawk, bwawk, bwawk!!! This chickidee is waaaaaaay too chicken. Deathly fear of needles!!! (Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone!!)

They all look pretty cool!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

I got more tattoo work!!!
I got a Japanese ghoul to go with my traditional Japanese sleeve. Getting more done soon to finish it.


----------



## Big Howlin

Oh and heres my old one. Use to be posted but seems its not up anymore.
Anyways this ones a traditional dagger done halloween style. This one I drew myself.









It seems kinda thin because my shoulder blades are pinching it a bit.


----------



## JohnnyL

Awesome looking tattoos and pics Howlin!


----------



## AzKittie74

I love your Halloween dagger Howlin.

I think your wife is on her way, looks good.

I have a couple and wanted this trick or treat fairy so bad but my last tat was such a nightmare that I am alittle affraid now, the SOB colored outside of the lines if you can believe that and it just looks a mess, I've always been told not to get a tat from the owner of the shop and should have listened. (


----------



## Big Howlin

Why did he tell you not to get one?
Ill never regret a tattoo. If you dont like what you have research a really good artist and get a cover up. You might have to travel but it would be worth it. If anything it was a part of your life that you will carry around with you. Like stamps in a passport book. Little memories.


----------



## AzKittie74

no I have always been told by people in the tat business not to let the owner of the shop tattoo me (anyone) and I made the mistake of letting the owner do mine. I do know a great cover up guy but I'll have to travel so it will happen just not soon enough ya know.
see what I mean
suppost to look like..









but looks like this...:O(
















Oh man I get frustrated every time I see it.

I'm a huge fan of tattoos and am sure I'll get more just weary now and will never get one from someone that I don't know for a long time.


----------



## Big Howlin

Nothing like it. Its not bad if you didn't know what the original looked like...kinda.... but the guy shouldn't be tattooing. What city do you live in or major city are you close too?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LA Inc is now accepting people to tattoo. I ADORE Cat's work! SHE could do your pic justice!!!


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh Sickie I adore her too!!! huge crush.I'd love for her to fix this ;O)
I live in Bullhead city Az but I know these guys in Phoenix that I trust, should have gone to them in the 1st place but I want to have a guy in town to go to so I gave him a shot. cried for a week. now I just pretend it isn't there til I get it covered up. I agree he shouldn't be tattooing!! I got a total refund from him, but he is still in business.


----------



## Lilly

Kat is great...
Az.. so sorry about your tat..he should definitely not be tattooing.


----------



## Big Howlin

Kats a geat artist but charges more than any artist should and its no wonder she rides in a limo daily. Theres other artists out there that are just as good.
Ever in toronto check out Bob Tyrell. Amazing stuff and all Macabre!!


----------



## nicole

Maybe just have a good artist recolor it. If you like the design, why get rid of it.....I have gotten tattooed from the owner and it is my best one yet. will definitely be going back to him. that guy should not be doing this kind of work.


----------



## Big Howlin

Something like that is hard to re-do. Just because its nothing like the original. I would suggest go to somebody that has a good rep and you've seen his work online. Ask him his opinion and then decide. Also check out tattoodles.com. The guys who did my stuff created the site and theres a forum there where you can get some decent recommendations. Put up the same post as you did here and ask them. They would be more than happy to give you advice and as well recommend some artists if they know any in your area.


----------



## AzKittie74

Thank you Howlin I'll do that.


----------



## sadayo

*Motivated*

I've been thinking about a tattoo and mentioned this to my husband recently. He said he wasn't sure if he could love me as much if I got a tattoo! Unbelievable. Getting a tattoo doesn't change who you are. It's usually a symbol of something that's important to you or intrigues you. I'm thinking that if I choose something that I KNOW I can live with for the rest of my life and choose wisely where I put it, who's anyone else to say what I do with my skin. I should get a temporary one and stick it on the back of my neck and see how long it takes him to even notice it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL Get it on the bottom of your feet!


----------



## AzKittie74

Oh the bottom of the feet would be torture!

none of mine hurt really but the thought of putting one there makes me cringe!

My hubby says the same thing, he doesn't like tattoos on male or female but his wife having them was out of the question, so he thought hahaha
It is your skin and you one get one life so I say you really want one and have seriously thought about it then do it, he will whine for a week and get over it, well mine did hehe. he loves me so he now loves my tats (sorta).


----------



## Big Howlin

I had my ghoul done under my arm and it freakn killed when he got near the center of the arm where you get blood tests


----------



## Sickie Ickie

They say the ribs are extremely painful. also the ankle


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Wow! Those are some cool tatts. My good friend had Bob Tyrell do a portrait tattoo for him and it rocks, anyone in Toronto check out his work like Howlin mentioned.


----------



## frstvamp1r

So I have to brag for one of my good friends who LOVES zombies and has met George Romero on many occasions, well, she is a walking zombie canvas, here are her tattoos she has gotten over the past few years, and she will keep on going as long as she has skin left bare....

teris tatts pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Big Howlin

hah cool! She loves Zombies huh? Very cool. I cant wait till I get out to Ontario cause when Im there Im gonna get Bob Tyrel to do a horror sleeve on me. I want all the masters of horror. Vincent Price, Alice Cooper, Edgar Allan Poe, Screamn Jay Hawkins, Steven King etc. But he charges a lot. Worth it though.










http://bobtyrrell.com/galleries/portraits.php


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Frickin' awesome!!!!


----------



## Big Howlin

Hey kitty, what was the name of the artist....wait the putz who did your work/??


----------



## AzKittie74

His name is Tim Obermeyer he owns Time Warp tattoos here in BHC. man I hate that guy!
I live in a pretty small town and I haven't seen him since....lucky him.;O)
You planning on kickin his @ss for me?? hehe


----------



## tonguesandwich

Had a very bad ugly dragon and just got it covered with a Halloween tattoo. I had him free hand it. The skull will be shaded with green and the main shade in the sky will be violet. Once the color is in you won't be able to see the old tattoo. If you have any thoughts please share, before I have him finish it.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Sickie Ickie said:


> They say the ribs are extremely painful. also the ankle


I have my ribs tatted and it killed me. I need to have it touched up but it hurt so bad I have not went back. Its been over a year now. I wanted to do a halloween theme on my leg. I want to go from my ankle to my knee but it will have to be done a little at a time do to money so I cant really think of how Im going to do it yet.


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a tat on my ankle and it wasn't bad at all but then again pain isn't an issue with me. I have 4 tats, 14 piercings and want more!


----------



## Lilly

Looks good
will you be adding anything to the pumpkin?
it's hard to see the skull 
I like the bats kinda looks like they are coming out of a cave.
whats on your other arm?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tongue, your tat looks great so far!


----------



## tonguesandwich

The shading with coloring should give a better feel. This is what was covered. The skulls eye/Bat cave is the head of the dragon and the tail goes through the pumpkin. You can still see it but after the shading you wont see much.


----------



## slimy

Looks great. He did a killer job.


----------



## Hauntiholik

My latest halloween tattoo. It's fresh.


----------



## scream1973

love it haunti


----------



## scream1973

hey tongue. wheres the follow ups


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's beautiful, Haunti!


----------



## scareme

Cool! That's your Belfry, isn't it? Is that your leg or arm?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks all!

It's on my right thigh.


----------



## Spooky1

I love it Haunti! Whats the tat just above the new one?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> I love it Haunti! Whats the tat just above the new one?


It's a pumpkin designed by Sinister. You can see the picture of it back on page 6 page=6


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> It's a pumpkin designed by Sinister. You can see the picture of it back on page 6 page=6


Awww, it's cute in a creepy way


----------



## Spooky1

One of these days I'll get inked (Roxy will get veto power for the chosen image)


----------



## DarkLore

Sinister said:


> You think that's cool? Check this out: http://www.transcendtattoo.com/Tattoos/Horror_tattoos/tattoos_7460.html


I never really considered a tat, but I'd let him do that one. I like it.

(Years ago a guy at work wanted me to tattoo the Jason & the argonauts hydra on his chest. I drew up the image for him, but wasn't about to do it for him....I've done a lot of art mediums, but never tried my hand at tattooing.)


----------



## eanderso13

Great thread! I love tattoos. Everyone's got some nice ink here!!

Here is the *beginning* of my Halloween-themed sleeve:























It will eventually run all the way down my arm...not sure what else we'll put in it...maybe s hearse...a scarecrow...and the giant bird will be filled in...because its a freakin' raven (not a dove, as one of my dumbass coworkers thought...) and there will be lots of color!

Keep the pics coming, everyone! This is a cool thread.


----------



## Hauntlord

Sweet Tats


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I have some tats, but I can't figure out how to take them from my album and post them to this thread. Any help? Got it thanks haunti! The blue demon is all one tat, I just could'nt get it all in the pic.


----------



## Hauntiholik

howlin mad jack said:


> I have some tats, but I can't figure out how to take them from my album and post them to this thread. Any help?


Tat Pix


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks Haunti!


----------



## haunted canuck

Here is my halloween tatoo work in progress I got the Ac/dcfly when i was 18 at 30 got the graveyard scene, 34 got the tiki god in Hawaii and the latsest is the Santa Muerta figure in Mexico recently


----------



## DarkShadows

My artwork.... 5 skulls, 5 stars, and the Halloween Movie logo...


----------



## scarymovie

Those are cool!


----------



## suki1987

Very creative and very cool! is it painted or Tattoo？


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

I got a "halloween" tattoo, I do a pirate yard haunt every year. I really wanted to get something I loved but fit my personality. I love this tattoo on my back because it incorporates Halloween and pirates but also my daughters initials are "tatted" on both arms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's beautiful, KY!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It sure is!!


----------



## fick209

Awesome KY, very cool!


----------



## IMU

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

Very nice tat on here.
Mine is older than most on here. Got it in 91 and I'm hairy so forgive the quality of the image.
It's a skeleton sailor behing the helm with waves crashing over. Serves 2 purposes. I'm in the Navy and love Halloween.


----------



## lowdwnrob

KY Halloween said:


> I got a "halloween" tattoo, I do a pirate yard haunt every year. I really wanted to get something I loved but fit my personality. I love this tattoo on my back because it incorporates Halloween and pirates but also my daughters initials are "tatted" on both arms.


Nice work KY. Who done it for you?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Hey Rob! I found a guy who had moved here from Arizona named Josh. He is at Tattoo Charlies in PRP. I know the cliche dont go to Charlies but he had done a ton of Halloween or Horror movie tattoos so that is why I was drawn to him. He also does portraits so I knew he could do detailing.
Here is his portfolio, and he has my tat in it!!
http://tattoocharliesprp.com/josh-gallery/black-grey/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this thread really caught my eye. but for some reason i can't see the firt two pics...


----------



## Darkmaster

buggybuilder said:


> Heres mine..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really "Halloween" but somewhat scary.......


I like this skeleton tattoo. Very nice work.


----------



## Darkmaster

KY your tattoo of the pirate is beautiful. There is some nice talent put into it. You should be proud to show that one off.


----------



## lowdwnrob

KY Halloween said:


> Hey Rob! I found a guy who had moved here from Arizona named Josh. He is at Tattoo Charlies in PRP. I know the cliche dont go to Charlies but he had done a ton of Halloween or Horror movie tattoos so that is why I was drawn to him. He also does portraits so I knew he could do detailing.
> Here is his portfolio, and he has my tat in it!!
> http://tattoocharliesprp.com/josh-gallery/black-grey/


My first Tattoo was from Charlies. They have some good artist.


----------



## Glockink

Ive done a few horror/Halloween tattoos in my day...more can be seen at 
http://www.tattoosbystan.com


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_K1WSFfbvH_...n_TATRBA16.jpg 
this is the one i'm getting on monday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*my new tattoo!*

*As Mike said before, "pics or it didn't happen!"*

The design








and the tatt (complete with red edges of slight irritation)









i wish it had come out better with the camera, but this is the best I could do. You can't see it to well, but the eyes and nose are green.

It hurt a little bit more then I remebered, but the end result was more then worth it! Now comes the fun part with the scabbing and putting the cream on it everynight! wooohooo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really like the design you chose, DA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

It looks great DA! How big is the design on you?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks good DA. Maybe later you can get a clearer pic.


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks good DA.


----------



## nixie

Love it DA!


----------



## scareme

Looks great dark Angel. What is your other one of?


----------



## Death's Door

Nice tat ya got there DA!


----------



## debbie5

Cover that sucker UP! Looks good....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> It looks great DA! How big is the design on you?





scareme said:


> Looks great dark Angel. What is your other one of?












this is my older one. i got it around two years ago. it needs to be refreshed as soon as the new one is healed up some more. the good news is, i can get it refreshed for free if i go back to the parlor i got it done at. This one extends the length of my shoulderblade. the new one is a little under half the size of the older one.

thanks for the nice comments everyone. I wanted to pass on the word that the artist that did it, supports his family on the money he makes from tattooing people and he does tattoo parties. So anyone who wants to get a tattoo should loook him up. He would be thrilled with any customers he gets.

He only charged me $40 for this one


----------



## tonguesandwich

New Tattoo

Hitchhiking Ghosts, Haunted Mansion, Jack and OOgie in some chimney smoke, ...tried to fix screwed up old skull and going to finish jacked pumpkin in a few weeks. Was a long day....


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those are just awesome! very inspired!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, TS, those are beautiful!


----------



## fick209

Awesome, TS!!!


----------



## BadTable Manor

tonguesandwich said:


> New Tattoo


tongue, I adore the Mansion & HHGs


----------



## Glockink

Did another one tonight. Funny thing is it's of me in my Jason Remake costume...so the guy now has a portrait of me in a mask on him...hahahaha


----------



## scareme

That looks really good! What a complement to you as to how good you look in the mask.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Glock...you are really talented....I like your style....if I ever got the nerve up......I would definitely seek you out...... (pain hurts.....)


----------



## N. Fantom

I know the exact tattoo i want when i turn 18. It's going to read NoCoFa productions, and it's going to look like it was carved into my flesh with a razor (My future production company's logo). The only problem is my extreme fear of needles. lol


----------

